# SPACE HULK: Recruiting Thread



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

_This is recruitment thread for a roleplay scenario, set deep in the bowls of a space hulk. Apparently there is something of worth to nearly everyone in the galaxy, within one of these ancient vehicles, of tempest. This one has managed to have been spewed out from the warpstorm heading towards the Medusa system and it seems to have attracted the attentions of many different forces._

Any race or faction is allowed. In fact you could be pretty much anyone or anything; a member of a genestealer cult, freelance magos explorator, Imperial planetary trader.
As long as it fits in with the 40k universe it's all legit.
I also encourage you to gang together, whether for good or ill. Don't hold back on backstabbing teammates either. it'll just mean more of whatever you came for to yourself.

Now get thinking up a character so we can all start exploringk:

(1 places out of 10 left)

*Name:* Luthor Harkhon
*Rank:* Imperial Explorator
*Equipment:* An array of somewhat limited tools with the ability to interact with foreign and uknown technoligies, las pistol, shotgun, oxygen pack, Heavy leather coat and rather unreliable mapping system.
*Appearance:* A bronze skinned and rather imposing individual with short-cut hair and a scar over his left hand. He also bares an imperial eagle tattoo on the same hand and a rather thicker stubble, covering his face, of a man who has little time for shaving.
*Background:* Born on the planet of Medusa V, Luthor grew up as a strong self confident man, with little thought to anyones gain but his own. Now that Medusa V is preparing to die, as aliens and heretics swarm over it, he has been given the chance to explore a space hulk that has just entered orbit over the planet. He has heard of what a man may find inside one of the millenia old space craft and has decided that the rewards inside are great, even though he knows it may lead to his own sudden death.
*Henchman:*An imperial servitor who has accompanied him over the years, helping him in his many missions. Some rumour that the servitor shell is piloted by his old companion who was apparently killed by dark eldar. But, like most rumours it is likely to be a false one.

*Roleplay has started Sign-ups Closed*


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

*Name:* Warboss Grakkasplat
*Rank:* Blood Axe Warboss
*Equipment:* Chunky suit of Mega-Armour with Power Klaw and TL Shoota, Camouflage(Purely decorative), Cybork Body, Bosspole.
*Background:* Grakkasplat was a Blood Axe Warboss hired by Warlord Grog in the War of Dakka. He helped to come up with the plan that resulted in the Orks outmanoeuvring the Tau, however in a freak Warp accident his Cruiser was catapulted to wherever the Space Hulk happens to be. He is usually surrounded by large amounts of Orks and Nobs and he is yet to board the Space Hulk, currently surveying it from space...
*Henchman:* A Tekkie Grot called lil Splat. He is said to have hearing capable of listening to the grass grow while still in orbit.

By the way will we be able to have soldiers working with or for us?


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

solitaire said:


> By the way will we be able to have soldiers working with or for us?


If you find it necessary (which, I guess in this case it is) you can have one self controlled helper, or companion. It can either be a diminutive servant or an unusually independent personality that has their own story. k:
Either give them their own info or just list them in your single character under 'Henchman'.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Well it looks like I'm joining too. Took me a while to decide the race, but I'm happy with my decision.

*Name:*Shas'ka'el Vash'ya Ko'tol
*Rank:* Shas'el
*Equipment:* X8 Crisis Battlesuit (jet pack removed, modified leg systems), hard-wired drone controller, translation software, flamer, shield generator, hard-wired blacksun filter, burst cannon, multi-tracker.
*Appearance:* Ko'tol stays inside his modified and cannabilised battlesuit at all times. It is a mess of different colours, with components obviously having come from many septs making it impossible to tell his own. It's legs appear reinforced, and it's jet pack is non-existent.
*Background:* Ko'tol is one of the Tau pirate group the Warriors of Shas'ka (stars). It all began when the Il'fannor (merchant) class ship, of the standard configuration, of those who would later become the Shas'ka was engaged by a large Imperial Navy fleet. Unable to fight the large attack they attempted a short warp jump, but it was of no consequence, as they were swiftly followed. In this desperate time a long range warp jump was needed, but without navigators it seemed suicide. 
Thankfully a solution was found quickly enough. One of the kroot which guided it's now destroyed warsphere though the warp came forwards, and to the best of his abilities guided the craft into a safe, but distant, area of space. They were lost, and only a painfully slow and dangerous path of warp jumps through likely hostile territory could get them home. They choose to stay, get there bearing and wait for Tau forces to reach them in some way. 
However food and other supplies were not unlimited and thus they turned to raiding in the long years since. This lead to trading and bartering within castes and Ko'tol's wargear is a indicator of what this has done to the equipment of those remaining. At the time of becoming lost Ko'tol was a Shas'ui with a different name, however through friendships scavenging, inheriting and fighting he has gain the name 'Worthy leader', his fine equipment and his rank. At one point he had to trade off his jet pack for vital circuits, but had his legs improved to compensate. 
At this time the ship was going to Medusa V to reunite themselves with the Tau there, but they have been unable to resist the Space Hulk. To gain the honour of being the first onboard to scout the hulk Ko'tol had to give up command of his warriors temporarily, and thus goes nearly alone.
*Henchman:* Customised drone. Once a heavy gun drone it had much of it's components removed and traded to gain a twin-linked pulse carbine and most of a technical drones equipment, with a added manipulation arm to make up for the lack of dexterity in X8s.


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

Great work you two, keep 'em comingk:
LH


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

*Name:* Rico Ironfist
*Rank:* Iron Warriors Warsmith
*Equipment:* Powerarmour with Power fist, Bolter with scope, (decorative) black cloack, Bionic right leg, 2× Flash grenades and a claw on his backpack.
*Background:* Rico is a very old Chaos marine, yet very agile and his experience in combat makes him dangerous in pretty much every aspect. Although a master at defending buildings and strongholds, Rico was now sent to be on the offence to get what everyone wanted...

*Henchman: *

*Name:* Raough
*Rank:* Obliterator
*Equipment:* O lot of saws, blades, ancient and modern guns (they grow out of their flesh after all:biggrin: ) Plates (to guard it self)
*Background:* Not much is known about Raough, except that the name Raough was noted in a few old novels as one of the best Techmarines. There still are speculations about wether this is the same...

OOC: if an abliterator is too much for a henchman pls tell me and Ill change it


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

> OOC: if an abliterator is too much for a henchman pls tell me and Ill change it


An Obliterator's a great idea *bloodthirster* :good:
Scary for me though, since I'm only a human with a servitor:scare:

ps. I'm lowering the amount of people who can join to 10 because I'm pretty sure that's around the limit of people who actually use the roleplay section k:
Please could anyone who enjoys roleplay sign up because it can only be a great roleplay if you do.
LH


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

yeah I thought so too (im a die hard IW player, so obliterators are kind of a must for me =D )


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

From what of read on other threads Da Red PaintJob Grot and Chrisman007 are both going to be away for a while so that is a possible reason why not so many people are signing up? I say we start after one or two more people join and then let extras join as the roleplay progresses.


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

Good Idea Solitaire:grin:
I'll leave this recruit thread open until tommorow and then we'll move onto the real thing :victory:
LH


----------



## cco12 (Jun 30, 2008)

NAME:sergeant chelkremo

RANKeathwing seargent

BACKGROUND: the sergeant was sent to the space hulk and was on board when it entered the warp he now roams it constantly searching for the survivors of his squad

WEAPONS: chainfist designed to hack into tecnical systems, Assualt cannon , and modifications to his armor that gives him a rearsight to his body.

ALLIANCES: Chelkremo will allie with imperiels and tau( a fire warrior once saved him from a charging tyrant.

Henchmen 2 terminators (the survivors of his squad)


----------



## ZsoSahaal (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm kinda going to have two characters for a bit in the beggining.

Name: Raza Cobar
Rank: General
Appeance: White Trenchcoat over blacked out carapace amor, oxygen tank on back with tubes leading up to his gas mask.
Equipment: laspistol, Chainsword, Frag Grenades, Combat knife
Background: Cobar's guard regiment, the 141st Nostran Pit Vipers, was among the first aboard the Hulk. They were in the system where the Space Hulk emerged, and were commandered by an Inqusitor with plans to get into the Hulk.

At the beggining, his regiment will be wiped out, all except for 4 normal guardsmen and the Inqusitor.
It that ok?


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

I wouldn't keep the Inquisitor as well, it'll be a bit OTT otherwise, unless you're going to kill him of for a dramatic begining k:
Oh yeah by the way *cco12* you should keep bulky _elite_ characters to a limit of 1. I'll acccept *ZsoSahaal's* 4 guardsmen (because they're kind of wimpy) or *JUST* the Inquisitor but not both or more than one beefy guy okay. You must either not include one or choose to kill them offk:
Please note that henchman can be god modded by other players, unless you are able to intervene. These keeps a sense of reality and makes sure that they aren't permanent additions to the roleplaying, as your main chararcter should be.
LH


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

So when will this thing be starting, now that we have some more participants.


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

Friday, I've marked it up on thestarter post :victory:
Till then,
LH


----------



## ZsoSahaal (Feb 28, 2008)

Well, the Inqusitor is gonna kill the 4 guardsman for some little thing rather early on. Like two posts in.


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

Okay, sounds fine to me:wink:
LH


----------



## cco12 (Jun 30, 2008)

k: consider my dude bodyguardless what i meant for them was that other characters could find or ally with them since i said that they were elsewhere on the ship (p.s. luther it might be a good idea to make a general bad guy i:e genestealers)


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

I though it was gonna be an all on all, along with alliances and double crosses. If you want, my Orks could be used as a common enemy though you might prefer it being a GM controlled force. . .


----------



## cco12 (Jun 30, 2008)

I was thinking GM controlled


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

OK we'll just have to wait until Luthorharken comes back. . .


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

Okay, The common enemy will be a mixture of orks, genestealers and the odd daemon depending on the situation.
Which I will control.
Okayk:

LH


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

name:timothy mckenzie
rank: leutenant
reason to be here:lost his platoon
weapons:modified bolt pistol with targeter and power sword
henchman: a combat servitor with power fist and bolt pistol


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

Khorneflake please think up a better name and description.
I was fine with Smurfion in the Space marine roleplay but this is a bit too much.
I want this to be on a more serious note and not something silly.
Leave that to the mangled moose itself.
LH


----------



## zaceee (May 23, 2008)

Name: The windcaller

Occupation: Necron lord 
Reason to be here: The deceiver , sensing valuable souls on board or near the hulk , sent one of his less favoured lords out to harvest them.The lord is new (as lords go) and quite adaptable , it believes alliances are useful for the advancement of its own agenda.

Gear:Nightmare shroud , warscythe , Destroyer body resurrection orb

Henchmen: 2 wraiths


----------



## Broken Brush Painting (Jul 22, 2008)

I shall join your roleplaying!

Name: Brother Furri
Occupation: Dreadnought *Programmed to kill*
Reason to be here:*Programmed to kill anything that moves*
Weapons:Assault Cannon, Storm Bolter, Close combat fist.
Special Quality:Venerable


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

Okay I'm starting to get scared, with all these monsters coming aboard:scare:
The Roleplaying thread begins at 1:00 pm GMT time k:
No signing up on this thread after that time or creating a character during the roleplay.


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

*Sign-ups are Closed*


----------

